# Golf vs Baseball



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

On the surface a baseball swing and the golf swing are essentially the same. The only perceivable difference being the point of contact with the ball. One of the not so obvious differences between the two is the method of transferring power. A baseball player gets his power by “stepping into the ball”, taking a stride towards the ball, shifting his weight from his right foot to his left foot, using this forward weight shift to add momentum to his swing. A golfer gets his power by rotating his upper body against his hips, affectively cocking his whole body. The golfer “un-winds” his shoulders, at the same time shifting his weight from right foot to left foot. For young flexible individuals the golf swing is easily accomplished, but as the golfer ages and flexibility wanes, swing power diminishes. I often wonder why there has been little attempt at using the baseball swing. Some flexibility is still required, but not near the same for a golf swing. All anyone would have to do is practice “stepping into the ball”. This should be much easier accomplished because there is no need for the timing aspect associated with hitting a pitched ball, this ball is just sitting there waiting to be hit. Anybody got any information why the baseball swing is not used more.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't see how that would work...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

The margin of error in golf is much smaller than baseball. 

1. The club is longer than a bat, so mistakes are exaggerated
2. Mistakes count more - A baseball player can make a lot of mistakes (foul balls, strikes) that never make it onto the scoreboard.
3. Target area - Baseball ~ 90* at a couple hundred feet. Golf ~ 30* at a couple hundred yards.

I just don't know how you could become consistent enough with a baseball swing to warrant using it over a golf swing. Besides that, stepping into a golf ball won't give you the power that a weight shift AND an unwinding of the hips and shoulders would.

Not trying to completely poo-poo your idea, just answering the question at the end of your post.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> On the surface a baseball swing and the golf swing are essentially the same. The only perceivable difference being the point of contact with the ball. One of the not so obvious differences between the two is the method of transferring power. A baseball player gets his power by “stepping into the ball”, taking a stride towards the ball, shifting his weight from his right foot to his left foot, using this forward weight shift to add momentum to his swing. A golfer gets his power by rotating his upper body against his hips, affectively cocking his whole body. The golfer “un-winds” his shoulders, at the same time shifting his weight from right foot to left foot. For young flexible individuals the golf swing is easily accomplished, but as the golfer ages and flexibility wanes, swing power diminishes. I often wonder why there has been little attempt at using the baseball swing. Some flexibility is still required, but not near the same for a golf swing. All anyone would have to do is practice “stepping into the ball”. This should be much easier accomplished because there is no need for the timing aspect associated with hitting a pitched ball, this ball is just sitting there waiting to be hit. Anybody got any information why the baseball swing is not used more.


Too many moving parts. The need for most golfers is to simplify the swing, not complicate it with more timing issues. I've seen this as a practice drill, but never heard of anyone recommending it for on course play. :dunno:


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> All anyone would have to do is practice “stepping into the ball”.


I believe Happy Gilmore was the last one to try that.

BT


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

March issue of Golf Digest, David Leadbetter discribes a version of this swing. He does not suggest replacing the traditional golf swing, but he does suggest this would definitely add yardage to existing swings. It would be a little more complicated then the traditional swing due to moving parts and some timing required, but considering the number of balls we whack away at a driving range practicing it would be be no more complicated, and considering the traditional swing, with its inside/outside, over the top, left arm level, left wrist firm, right elbow bent, hip shift just to mention a few, the baseball swing seems absolutely simple. As far as a margin of error is concerned, that has to do with hitting an already moving ball, give me a bat and a dozen balls and I can drop 10 of them on a green at 50 yards with no problem at all.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

After a lot of trial and error I found out why the baseball swing apparently doesn't work for golf. If you notice the pro's both golfers and baseball players, when they really tear into a ball, their left shoulder is up and the right shoulder down. When you try to adapt your golf swing to a baseball type swing, in the process of stepping forward to make contact the left shoulder drops down, when that happens you cannot help but pull your shots. It took a golf instructor to figure out what was going wrong, though I have to admit I got a hold of some pretty good drives trying. If you had the time, patience and the inclination I suppose you could eventually get a working version, but you'd have to be really dedicated. Just thought I'd let everyone know the results of my findings. 

Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

If you take a close look at the Petite Japanese, like Ai Miyazato & other Korean LPGA players, they used a modified baseball swing, when they used their drivers.

Since they are smaller, they used baseball swing style to optimized their driver and gain distance.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Kj Choi is a former Korean player.. Never seen him use it though. I would actually like to see that.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

theres one major difference. In baseball you keep your back elbow up throughout the swing. In golf your back elbow drops thru the swing.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Have to differ on the elbow Blue3715, notice where Franks right elbow is situated.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I know a lot of baseball players that try to play golf. ALL of them have one thing in common. ALL of them.

They can't get it out of their heads that they have to swing hard to hit the ball hard. It shows a lack of mental strength, something you don't really need a lot of in baseball. It's more reactive than proactive. Proactive sports are a lot more mentally challenging.

I honestly hate teaching baseball players how to golf. They want to overpower the game, and for said reason, they hardly ever become good players and most of them end up giving up...  As much as I try, I can't get them to swing with a smooth tempo, and control their shots. I suppose its just a baseball instinct.. ?

I'll figure it out someday.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I am reading a golf magazine right now and a guy from the tour says if you pause at the top of your backswing you lose all of your momentum. Also I recently had a lesson with the head pro at my course. He had me swinging my club like a baseball bat. The top part of the swing is the exact same position as the baseball swing.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> I know a lot of baseball players that try to play golf. ALL of them have one thing in common. ALL of them.
> 
> They can't get it out of their heads that they have to swing hard to hit the ball hard. It shows a lack of mental strength, something you don't really need a lot of in baseball. It's more reactive than proactive. Proactive sports are a lot more mentally challenging.
> 
> ...


cb, I have had the same trouble as you. I used to teach the golf class for the University of South Alabam. Every once in a while I would get a few of the baseball players. They were a handfull. They were always trying to hit their pitching wedges 175 yds.


----------

